# New to the board



## madleofan (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi,I was diagnosed with irratible bowel syndrome about a year ago now. I was put on a tablet called Mebeverine. For a few months things were fine, but the better things got I started to forget to take my tablet regularly. I went from 3 a day to 1 in a morning, simply because I kept forgetting. Sometimes I get a brown mucus passing and also after a motion there is sometimes blood. It dosnt seem to actually be in the stool I only notice it on the toilet paper when I wipe my bottom. Most the time its not a lot but occasianlly its more than usual. I told my doctor and he didnt seemed concerned but I am an anxious person and I want to know if this seems normal.ThanksRach


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

i'm by no means an expert, and have no medical knowledge apart from being an IBS sufferer too, but i know that blood is NOT a symptom!!!i'm certainly not trying to worry you any more than you probably are, but GO BACK TO YOUR DOCTOR!







beat him over the head if you have to - just make sure he listens. it could be nothing - you might just have wiped a little hard *ow* but don't just ignore it and hope it goes away!for more indepth advice, you may want to check out some of the more specialist bulletin board topics, but us young people are always here whenever







good luck xXx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Rach, nice to meet you. Try and remember to take the colofac tablets, if they were helpnig that is. I was told by my doctor that there is no need to take them everyday and to take them when you experience cramps is fine. Are you taking any other medication?Passing mucous is normal. I think those of us with IBS pass more, or notice it more. Try not to worry about mucous. The bleeding may just be a hemmie, but it is worth asking the doctor about to be on the safe side. When you say blood how much blood do you mean?Spliffy


----------



## madleofan (Nov 11, 2002)

Well there isnt much blood really. It tends to be more the mucus thats a problem. There tends to be a lot of it and its brown.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Mucous is a normal thing, i might be brown because it is being mixed in with the poo. As far as i know the bowel produces Mucous when it is irritated. Everyone has it, i think its more prominant in IBS people. If yuo are very worried you should go back to the Doctor.


----------



## madleofan (Nov 11, 2002)

Ive made an appointment to go and see my doctor on Monday. I'm not gonna be able to rest until I get an answer :-(Do you recomennd perhaps taking some samples?I will also mention that the mucus is brown whether there is poo there or not. Sometimes I feel like I need a poo, but when I get there its just mucus. When I do have a poo, thats the only time I see blood. It dosnt seem to be actually on the poo, just on the toilet paper when I wipe. That what makes me think it could be a tear or perhaps a hemmie, due to the fact that I general I do have to strain :-(Sorry if that was too much info. But I cant help but worry.


----------

